# mods u wish we had



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

have you ever thought about some stuff that you wished were available for a sentra but aren't? heres a few of mine in no paticular order

1. a steering wheel like the one nis knacks sell but is gray leather or black leather with brushed aluminum instead of wood grain

2. chronograph styled gauge cluster like the ones on a is300

3. real projectors were the inner lenses protrude from the housing a la es300

4. a reworked center console area where they are cup holders and a armrest (think last gen maxima)

5. a empty JL stealthbox to go in the spare tire well

6. either steering wheel mounted, door panel mounted, or mounted near armrest, head unit controls 

7. a suspension with more travel that would allow us to put wheels big enough fill up the big nissan wheel wells without as many problems

and of course more companys making performance parts for us so parts will be cheaper


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *
> 
> 7. a suspension with more travel that would allow us to put wheels big enough fill up the big nissan wheel wells without as many problems
> 
> and of course more companys making performance parts for us so parts will be cheaper *


I wish-I wish-I wish.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what about the rest? i forgot, a dash light conversion kit to get a deep blue volkswagen dash like color, and a kit to move the hvac controls to the bottom DIN and give a information center where the hvac controls were (to give info like, a/f ratio, oil temp, cabin temperature, SPL level, turbo boost, nos pressure basically a unit thatsa whole bunch of gauges combined into a digital display.) and a readily availabe USDM but still has JDM power SR20VET with a 6 speed sequiental tranny!!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *what about the rest? i forgot, a dash light conversion kit to get a deep blue volkswagen dash like color *


easy....replace bulbs with blue led's
i've had some for like 7 months, looks good.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what size leds and bulbs do you need? and i ment every light down to the one it the express driver side window down feature. 
Don't u people think the rest would be some cool shit to have. I know we all wish we had a sr20vet, and it combined to a 6 speed sequential tranny would be even sicker. I'm going try to make the steering wheel even though i don't want to pay 410 for the nis knacks one and even if i did i can't buy it anymore since nis knacks is shut down.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *4. a reworked center console area where they are cup holders and a armrest (think last gen maxima)
> 
> 5. a empty JL stealthbox to go in the spare tire well
> 
> 6. either steering wheel mounted, door panel mounted, or mounted near armrest, head unit controls *


These three would be incredibly easy... just get creative. You can move stuff around in the center console without too much fabrication. Some fiberglass and some MDF and you'll have a sub box, and you could mount a remote for your CD player anywhere. 1CLNB14 has his remote for his Pioneer on the steering wheel - of course that's where it's supposed to go.

So the moral of the story is that _you_ can do just about anything you want, but it may take some creativity and figuring-out. I mean, I figured out how to work with fiberglass, and I'm dumb as a brick  !


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I know that but it would be nice if i could just buy that stuff but then again if i bought it it wouldn't be truly custom. You have to have the remote in a place where it can send a signal to the hu. i've seen a install where the remote was molded into the door panel but it was done buy a shop with the resources and know to turn a infared remote into a wired one. 5 i can easily do and 4 isn't really important to me it was just some cool shit off the top of my head. my favorite is the projectors, the gauge cluster. I can probally do the steering wheel with either the wheel skins steering wheel cover. or get a custom made real leather one and form some brushed aluminum plastic around the steering wheel


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I wish my car came stock with...

Carbon fiber everything.. windows.. you name it.. but it would be stealth fiber, so you'd never know.

Radio Controlls on steering wheel, left side, opposite of Cruise Control.

liquid cooled seats..

Stock Turbocharged 1.6L

Cupholders made by armrest..

stock spoiler that looks good

Nicer stock rims.. maybe like 15's.. equipped with 205/55/15

4-2-1 headers with a cat built in right where downpipe begins...

A Cat/resonator combo.. so you save space, and weight

a 45" TV screen, so you can pop your hood, and like.. have a huge ass TV

Stock PS2 Built in, ... better yet, a PS2, Dreamcaast, Gamecube, and Xbox all in 1 

Functional dual exhaust

Stock jWT cams and ECu

Digital gauges (speed/gas/tach/temp/boost/temp/vac)

hmmm

the list just goes on and on... ill go ahead and end it with...

2x 17 year old hispanic chicks in the backseat.. no wait.. one in the front seat, and the other in the drivers.. while i drive...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i'm going to update my list

SR20VET

AWD (that would be awesome)

suspension and wheel wells to comfortably fit 19 " TSW Pin Drives

bmw style projectors

new model chevy truck styled taillights

2 door conversion with custom widebody kit (seen it done on a 4 door wrx and looks alot better with widebody than just filling in the gaps between the rear door and the car body)

I.C.E consisting of Alpine F1 status, Focal Utopia, Zapco C2K series amps and two adire audio brahmas, XBox and Auto PC

but i would be better off getting a VW Golf GTI, getting the Wings West body kit, 19 inch TSW Pin Drives, tinting the Headlights black and letting oeittleger (or however you spell it) modify the 1.8T.

Completely off topic but don't you think it would be cool if BMW made a new model 3 series hatchback?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *SR20VET*


Good luck.



superfro86 said:


> *AWD (that would be awesome)*


Good luck again.



superfro86 said:


> *suspension and wheel wells to comfortably fit 19 " TSW Pin Drives*


Good luck, and good luck keeping your TSWs from bending on the first bump you hit.



superfro86 said:


> *bmw style projectors*


Now this would be cool, and probably not too hard.



superfro86 said:


> *new model chevy truck styled taillights*


Do you have a pic of this? I'd like to see what you're thinking.



superfro86 said:


> *but i would be better off getting a VW Golf GTI, getting the Wings West body kit, 19 inch TSW Pin Drives, tinting the Headlights black and letting oeittleger (or however you spell it) modify the 1.8T.*


No kidding. Öettinger motors are amazing but pretty expensive and hard to get your hands on. I would love one if/when I have a VW.



superfro86 said:


> *Completely off topic but don't you think it would be cool if BMW made a new model 3 series hatchback? *


Direct competition to the new MB hatch would be awesom. I'd love to see a new 318ti. My dad has a black '97 and it is one cool car. VW vs. MB vs. BMW, plus bring the 206 to the states... freaking yeah!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I just checked out TSW site to see if i can get them in 17's or 18's and found out they only come in 5 lug.

what i ment by the tail lights is that the outer lense kind of forms with the shape of the tubes containing the lenses. check out 4apc.net and look under next generation Eurotaillights and look for the 88-98 (i think) year model for the full size chevy trucks and look at the red one. I would make my father get these instead of the chrome housing eurotails if they were made for a 91 S10


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I just noticed one thing. all of my custom ideas come from copying things found on other cars. now i got an idea of using the cadillac taillights (the super thin ones that go vertically) or just taking apart the brake light of a spoiler to use as the 3rd brake light.
I got the hatchback BMW thing from looking at a modded out 3 series that was in a angle that made it look like it didn't have a trunk since they have short trunks like our cars. It would be even cooler if nissan made a Sentra hatch that looks like a Sunny GTIR but looks more like a B14 than a B13 (too me the sunny gtir, pulsar gtir all seem to be stuck in the b13 generation, did they stop making them then or something?)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2 many for me 2 list

haha


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

found out last night they did make a hatchback b14 but its a almera and not available here damn


----------

